# nothing will update?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I mentioned a few days ago, that Windows will not update--now, I find nothing will. tried to update spybot--it does just like windows, says its updating--can say way for 8 hours--but I can never get updates. this is on wireless, but shows enough signal--i dont have problems online--just why in the world cannot i update any programs. i have tried every suggestion--still cant get updates


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd be looking for a malware problem. What antivirus do you use? If it's not Avast, I'd recommend to uninstall it, install Avast, and run its Boot-Time Scan.

If you don't already have it, download Malwarebytes and run it.
https://www.malwarebytes.com&#8206;


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i have avast--and spybot i dont have a firewall, i even wondered about that, spybot says 216 days since update--but it just sits and runs--no updating--as with windows update avast says it is already updated.thank you


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

So did Avast Boot-Time Scan and Malwarebytes scan turn up any malware?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

ceresone said:


> I mentioned a few days ago, that Windows will not update--now, I find nothing will. tried to update spybot--it does just like windows, says its updating--can say way for 8 hours--but I can never get updates. this is on wireless, but shows enough signal--i dont have problems online--just why in the world cannot i update any programs. i have tried every suggestion--still cant get updates


i have the same problem. what i have found out is microsoft doesn't support windows 7 and lower anymore. updates are sent out once a month. the 2nd tuesday of the month. they call it update tuesday. you may or may not be able to get them automatically. you may have to manually check for them and download. this is a recent problem for me so before i do anything drastic i will wait for 2nd tuesday of this month. it is not a virus or malware. i use malwarbytes, microsoft security essentials, i have spybot but like you it wouldn't update. those programs say i'm clean.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

goodatit said:


> i have the same problem. what i have found out is microsoft doesn't support windows 7 and lower anymore. updates are sent out once a month. the 2nd tuesday of the month. they call it update tuesday. you may or may not be able to get them automatically. you may have to manually check for them and download. this is a recent problem for me so before i do anything drastic i will wait for 2nd tuesday of this month. it is not a virus or malware. i use malwarbytes, microsoft security essentials, i have spybot but like you it wouldn't update. those programs say i'm clean.


I have windows 7 and get updates too often. Sometimes two or three times a week.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

ceresone said:


> I mentioned a few days ago, that Windows will not update--now, I find nothing will. tried to update spybot--it does just like windows, says its updating--can say way for 8 hours--but I can never get updates. this is on wireless, but shows enough signal--i dont have problems online--just why in the world cannot i update any programs. i have tried every suggestion--still cant get updates


 .............I was told that Microsoft will continually update the Windows Defender protection software , but it DOES NOT update Windows 7 Programs and Operating System files !, fordy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

fordy said:


> .............I was told that Microsoft will continually update the Windows Defender protection software , but it DOES NOT update Windows 7 Programs and Operating System files !, fordy


You were told wrong. I support 1500+ Win7 computers at work and we get updates for it quite often.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is where people seem to get confused about Windows 7 and the Updates.

For those of you using a Windows 7 machine,* Microsoft is ending mainstream support for the operating system today.
*
*Don't panic, though. Your computer will still work and receive security updates. *
*
Mainstream support mainly refers to free phone and online support, as well as non-security updates, *which is offered for five years after the release of an OS or two years after its successor hits the market.

*Microsoft won't end security updates for your Windows 7 PC until Jan. 14, 2020. *
By that time, Microsoft hopes you will have upgraded to a new version of its OS, whether that is Windows 8, 10, or beyond


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I changed over to first BeOS and then linux in late win98 era. When the heck did M$ get everybody trained to accept automatic updates without question, let alone demand them? To be honest with bit of prudence and good firewall, its probably unlikely you will ever have a problem. Most of problems come from opening email attachments you shouldnt, running "free" programs you shouldnt, clicking on links in scammy emails, and even letting various websites run hidden background scripts when you visit their site. Doesnt have to be that the website is malicious, could just be somebody planted a malicious script on that website. Most websites anymore are so hungry for last penny off visitors they run all kinds of unnecessary tracking and data mining scripts in exchange for money from places that create such wonders. Usually no more than couple scripts actually necessary to navigate the site, so why do some sites have hundreds wanting to run in background??? It isnt for your benefit, you can be certain of that.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> You were told wrong. I support 1500+ Win7 computers at work and we get updates for it quite often.


 You bet and it is the best to do each and every update to keep the machine up to date on the security holes that happens. Holes in many things, from the OS system to any and all programs you have downloaded even the printer needs these updates every so often. Every program has security issues every now and then and it happens all the time. 
Even if I have a Mac I still have it set to update when a Security Update is available. One should also have it set to update unless one is subject to some data restriction limit. But for goodness sakes go to MS website and check to see what needs to be updated.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> You bet and it is the best to do each and every update to keep the machine up to date on the security holes that happens. Holes in many things, from the OS system to any and all programs you have downloaded even the printer needs these updates every so often. Every program has security issues every now and then and it happens all the time.
> Even if I have a Mac I still have it set to update when a Security Update is available. One should also have it set to update unless one is subject to some data restriction limit. But for goodness sakes go to MS website and check to see what needs to be updated.


 Just accept each and every update without question or explanation like a good little soldier? Has it ever occurred to you that every update might not be in YOUR best interest, that it maybe just a ruse to get into your pocketbook? I notice you dont trust M$ enough to use their system and their unending updates! LOL


----------

